# Aluclad v uPVC Windows



## Jacko1 (11 Sep 2017)

Doing house renovation and will have External Insulation and new Windows and in particular two curved bay window sections at the front. uPVC are our preference on cost as Aluclad are very expensive and not within our budget. The Aluclad supplier has stated that he will not provide a quote for uPVC as they will not work with the External Insulation as below he states reason for Aluclad use...

The new Alu-Sills are definitely *NOT* just an aesthetic cover.  They are an integral part of the building structure.  They are they to ensure that your building does not suffer water ingress at the bottom of the window.  Such ingress could cause a failure of the external insulation system. The connection between Window and sill is a critical one, even more so in the case with faceted junctions for your corner windows.

We always prefer to fit both window and sill, as this insures that we have control and responsibility of this junction.

Any advice please from anyone with expertise in this area..........


----------



## Leo (11 Sep 2017)

Have you contacted any other window suppliers and asked them if they would be prepared to supply and guarantee their products in the same circumstances?

The piece you have quoted above relates to 'Alu-Sills', not windows. Is it possible to use the aluminium sills with uPVC windows?

They have a good point about the importance of the junctions of windows and external insulation though.


----------



## Jacko1 (11 Sep 2017)

Hi Leo
THe Builder is saying that it is best to have the Window Supplier install the Sills rather then the External Insulation Supplier,this will cost 8-10k more to do then uPVC (our preference) to to in Aluclad and Alu-Sills.


----------



## Firefly (11 Sep 2017)

Hi Jacko1,

We renovated our place this year and went with Aluclad (more for aesthetics than anything). When I asked about getting triple glazing instead of double glazing the difference was only 8% extra which I thought was pretty good. We went with Rationel and found them very good.

We had external insulation fitted a few years ago and the attic insulated too and our place is very warm now and our energy use has dropped off a cliff.

Firefly.


----------



## Leo (11 Sep 2017)

Jacko1 said:


> Hi Leo
> THe Builder is saying that it is best to have the Window Supplier install the Sills rather then the External Insulation Supplier,this will cost 8-10k more to do then uPVC (our preference) to to in Aluclad and Alu-Sills.



It's still not really clear what's going on here or what stage of the process you're at. The above still doesn't clear up if the sills can be aluminium and the windows uPVC. Who sourced the window supplier? Who specified the details and who gave you the pricing for uPVC?

From what you quoted from the window supplier, nothing there states that you can't use uPVC. Perhaps you could clarify?


----------



## Leo (11 Sep 2017)

Firefly said:


> When I asked about getting triple glazing instead of double glazing the difference was only 8% extra which I thought was pretty good. We went with Rationel and found them very good.



That's similar across all window materials. For a similar profile, uPVC windows are usually best in terms of energy efficiency.


----------



## Jacko1 (11 Sep 2017)

Job started today,approx 5 months duration. We understood External Insulation Supplier would install Sills and understood that getting finish on curved bays would be tricky. Builder asked his Window Supplier for quote inc Sills as they say this would provide best finish from their previous experience. We got the quote for uPVC ourselves and External Insulation Supplier will provide and install Sills.


----------



## Leo (12 Sep 2017)

Was the window supplier given full details when asked for the quote? Do they guarantee their product in those circumstances with the proposed sill?

There's a big difference between installing windows in a standard concrete opening and installing within EWI. If you get the EWI supplier to provide sills, it would be best have them install the windows also, otherwise if you run into problems with leaks down the line they will just blame each other. The window supplier will need to confirm that the sills to be used are 100% compatible with the proposed windows. 

Engaging multiple parties yourself on details like this can result in a mess if it ever comes to dealing with a problem, all the suppliers will just blame each other and you'll be left to pick up the tab.


----------



## Jacko1 (12 Sep 2017)

Hi Leo.thanks for the advice,what you say is correct. The problem for me is that its going to cost 10k more to install Aluclad and Sills as against uPVC which is our preference, the uPVC supplier does not supply Sills and has indicated that the EWI Supplier will install them.Will try some other suppliers i guess but time is an issue now.


----------



## Firefly (12 Sep 2017)

Leo said:


> That's similar across all window materials. For a similar profile, uPVC windows are usually best in terms of energy efficiency.



Hi Leo,

We were given the specs (don't have them to hand) but the AluClad were better in our case. Actually, one morning a few weeks ago I noticed a lot of condensation on the windows and nearly had a heart attack...until I noticed that the condensation was on the outside!!!

Firefly.


----------

